# DIY Mac Mini mounting bracket for LCD displays



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been looking for one of these for about a month and was not successful in ordering one online in Canada. These are available on the market but all come from the US at 40$ plus shipping and brokerage ...

123Macmini.com - Accessories - Stands and Mounts

The CinnaMount mini is actually made in Quebec but does not mount on the back of an LCD using the VESA mounting holes.

I found an old steel book end today and after drilling a few holes and making one bend, I have a mount 

I attached the mount to the bottom two holes here with 4M x 10 screws ...









Then mounted the Mini using friction and gravity to keep it in place ...









Who knows ... maybe I could market my design.

MiniMount anyone


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Very cool. It looks painted in the 2nd photo. Is it?


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

Ottawaman said:


> Very cool. It looks painted in the 2nd photo. Is it?


I forgot to wipe it down on the 1st photo


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Looks a little hard to access the Superdrive.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

Ottawaman said:


> Looks a little hard to access the Superdrive.


You need to reach around the back a bit ...

Would be better proportioned on a smaller display like a 15"or 17" I suppose.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Still a good DIY.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Ottawaman said:


> Looks a little hard to access the Superdrive.


People use discs?


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

Lars said:


> People use discs?


Sure ... for coasters 

Found three more bookends (raw material) ... might start working on a few more versions.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice job. :clap:


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

OK ... here is version 2 mounted on a 15" 1024x768 LCD display ...










Better bend execution and hole placement.

Much better proportioned to the size of the display.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice! I want to do this to my mom's mac mini, save what little desk space she has.


----------

